# Would you pull the trigger?



## Lil' Tanker (Jan 9, 2002)

You have to wonder about the ethics of a hunter shooting a hen and what kind of effect it will have on the local population and ......... blah, blah,blah!!!!


BANG

and BANG 

to make sure that beauty did not get away. What a awesome once in a lifetime trophy, congrats.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Great looking bird! Absolutely I'd pull the trigger.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

She's a beauty for sure! Definitely a candidate for a full flying mount.
Here's one a friend took last fall in Ingham County. It's technically a piebald and was with a smokey hen when he shot it.


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

Beervo2 mount says it all.Both birds are awesome -We dont have any trouble dropping a hen it the fall and the DNR says its ok.:coolgleam


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Awsome bird,I would mount it for sure.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Dennis, that's not a turkey, it's a Magellan goose:lol:


----------



## BowtechGuy (Jan 5, 2007)

Absolutely I would pull the trigger!!!:yikes:


----------



## jeffthedj (Mar 27, 2006)

Sweet looking bird! I would have shot that over any long beard.


----------



## pintail charlie (Nov 26, 2007)

White hen, fake beard, and a little super glue........PRICELESS:lol: That is one cool bird. Im going out today to try to take my first one, i cant imagine if something like that walked out in front of me.


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Outstanding bird, but I want to see the one Nicole shot. She is my hero!


----------



## tobusyhavinfun (Sep 7, 2006)

Nice bird. From a conservation standpoint that bird has a recessive gene that is not bad, but it is not a good thing either. There is no point to leaving it to breed unless you wanted to mutate the species...Post the pics of the mount when it is done. Its a real trophy for sure. :evil:


----------



## Gen9:1-3 (May 5, 2009)

Absolutely would have shot that bird. Beautiful. Some might even say its an abnormality in the species, so remove it from the gene pool. Same as a white deer. Sure would look good in " The Man Cave". Congrats on your trophy bird.


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

*Nice choice! Beautiful looking specimen! Look forward to viewing pics after ya get it back from the taxidermist! *


----------

